# Cobra Salem Travel Trailer



## Frank (Jan 3, 2004)

Howdy all,  I am in the process of bying a 20' Cobra Salem (1993) travel trailer tandem axle.  Comes with AC, awning etc.  in very clean  condition.
However, I was unable to check wether everything is in good working order, since the unit is winterized and sits outside.

Also since the Cobra company is no longer in business, I wonder wether it would have any affect on future (?) parts/repairs etc.
The sale price is $6200.00 US.
Any suggestions or opinions is very much appreciated.

Thank you.

Frank
PS: I am new to rv'ing.


----------



## greylaughingfox (Jan 3, 2004)

Cobra Salem Travel Trailer

Frank:

I too just brought a cobra, you'll have to go to a salvage yard to get parts, however the furance,refrig, etc have parts available from the manif.  Make sure you check underneath the coach to check the tanks.  Mine was spick and span, but then I found that the gray water tank was cracked, which I repaired by fiberglassing it, and some of the wire ties were gone which left some of the undercarriage wires a liitle close to the ground.  I can't tell you about the price, but go to the blue book on it.

Good luck and enjoy.

Jerry


----------



## Frank (Jan 4, 2004)

Cobra Salem Travel Trailer

Hi Jerry:

Thanks for your reply.  It sure helps a lot, since a am a greenhorn regarding rv stuff.  I'll take your advice for sure.

At the same time I invite further coments to my posting...everything helps to make the right decision.

Tnx again Jerry and Happy New Year.

Frank


----------



## Frank (Jan 4, 2004)

Cobra Salem Travel Trailer

Hi Jerry:

Thanks for your reply.  It sure helps a lot, since a am a greenhorn regarding rv stuff.  I'll take your advice for sure.

At the same time I invite further coments to my posting...everything helps to make the right decision.

Tnx again Jerry and Happy New Year.

Frank


----------



## dean anderson (Apr 18, 2012)

Pristine Cobra Salem 20' Trailor (2nd owner-Never use3d in travel) Selling it!!

OTE=Frank;3505]Howdy all,  I am in the process of bying a 20' Cobra Salem (1993) travel trailer tandem axle.  Comes with AC, awning etc.  in very clean  condition.
However, I was unable to check wether everything is in good working order, since the unit is winterized and sits outside.

Also since the Cobra company is no longer in business, I wonder wether it would have any affect on future (?) parts/repairs etc.
The sale price is $6200.00 US.
Any suggestions or opinions is very much appreciated.

Thank you.

Frank
PS: I am new to rv'ing.[/QUOTE]

Hello:
We have a pristine 1992 Cobra Salem Travel Trailer for sale. We are 2nd owners and it has been used
as a "party hut" for the last 5-6 years, we had it delivered for that purpose. It is incredible!
AM/FM CD Music System, stove, microwave, refer, queen bed, toilet shower, light vents, table make into
2 person sleeping, A/C is COLD as we use it in the summer here in Seattle (Usually I week it gets to 90 or
more!) The whole interior is as pristine as when we bought it and had it towed here 5-6 years ago.
Will sell for a really Fair Price. We are in the Seattle Area. 206 265 2742  Dean Anderson


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 18, 2012)

According to NADA.com that trailer is worth less than $1,000 (retail). Sounds like they are asking WAY to much for it!

http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/1993/Salem-by-Cobra/SALEM-20RB-20/Standard-Equipment


----------



## LEN (Apr 18, 2012)

Since Frank posted this in 2004 and only had 3 posts he's either dead or happy with his pull behind.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL...Guess I flunked the test.


----------



## H2H1 (May 22, 2012)

Halong get off this RV FORUM, this is not a cruise forum. Beside who in the hell would want to cruise to Viet Nam. I spent a year in the jungle there , hated then and still do. but this JMHO.


----------

